# Here comes Isabelle



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

A picture of Hurricane Isabelle. I'm looking at some clouds over my house right now so she hasn't touched down here in TO just yet but shes said to be hear by midnight.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The governor of Delaware declared a state-of-emergency Wednesday night. No school. Most businesses closed.

It rained and the wind blew fairly hard. Other than that, it wasn't bad at all. Never lost power; I actually went for a walk to see the Delaware River in the middle of the storm and there were several folks down there with me!

I guess it is better safe than sorry, though. And the kids are enjoying their 4-day weekend.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Something weird though, forcast for Izabella was suppose to be like class 5 (dangerous and deadly) but when it hit N. Carolina, it was a lot less powerful (class 1 in comparison) but still enough to cause damage. I took some pictures just now, you can't see the wild wind and rain but the rain was literally not falling but wizzing across me falling on a steep angle.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

I`ve just the latest news on Hurricane Isabel,i feel very sorry for all the people who have been affected by it.BBC news have said that President Bush has declared parts of Maryland,North Carolina & Virginia major disaster zones.It seems New York & Washington DC were also hit.21 people have sadly lost their lives and 4.4 million people are without electricity.The nearest thing Britain has had to this was back in 1987.The winds then were only 80mph and it arrived around 3am.This still caused quite a few problems,but nothing on the scale of hurricanes in the U.S.


----------



## markface (Aug 11, 2003)

i live in virginia beach virginia , and isabel did not seem to be as bad as floyd was , but it did much more damage . we lost power about 1:30 pm est thursday , and just got it back about 12:30 am sunday(saturday night) . we lucked out . i drove around the city friday and saw hundreds of downed tree's and power lines . there are still hundreds of thousands of folks without power , and some of them may be with out power for as long as 3 weeks . as bad as we got it here , the outer banks of north carolina got it a lot worse . isabel cut 3(three!!) new inlets on hatteras island between the ocean and pimlico sound . the largest is between 400 and 500 feet wide and 10 feet deep at its shallowest . there are homes and hotels that were devistated , and one house was floating in the middle of pimlico sound . the storm hit the shore as a catagory 2 hurricane with about 105 mph winds . luckily it moved thru quickly and did not dump as much rain as it could have if it had been at a slower pace . the resturant i work at still has no power yet , and we lost about $1200 worth of meats alone . thank god the insuranse will cover the losses . all in all it could have been a lot worse , but its still a pretty big mess .


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Daniel was a rough one, we were living in Baton Rouge when that hit about 11 years ago...no electricity for 3 days and we were cooking over the propane BBQ anything that was in the freezer...There were children in my sons classes that were left homeless. i moved to St. Louis after the flood, but there are still reminders of it . I hope everyone along the coast recoups soon, it is a bear to be without a stable home or look at long term repairs.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My youngest brother lives in Baltimore. I guess parts of the downtown were flooded. I wonder how the Inner Harbor area fared?

His home is on the western edge of the city within the beltway. The neighborhoods east and west of him have power, but not his. They lost all refrigerated and frozen food and still had no power as of last evening (Saturday). Yukky way to spend his birthday!


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

On Oct. 4th & 5th, the Fells Point area held its annual festival, despite being hit very hard by Isabel. This is a celebration of the life in this section of the city. It usually features the bars and restaurants that make this such an upbeat neighborhood. This year a lot of the establishments are missing in action.
While the storm itself was not that severe, the accompanying tidal surge raised water levels in the area and flooded the Fells Point neighborhood. The water height, at street level, was less than a foot. However, the bars and restaurants, located in rowhouses, utilize the basements for storage. Some places lost their reefers, freezers, dry stores, liquor, and wine cellars, as well as their heat and AC units. Some of the places estimate loss in the tens of thousands. Nobody closed up, but some restaurants are undergoing such a massive rebuild that they are considering opening as a different entity. 
The odd thing is, the city and the media are paying more attention there(inside city limits) than in parts of the area that were harder hit. Some places in Essex and Dundalk,(in the county) people lost homes. Everything that they owned and treasured, was swept away, or ruined. As a person in the business, I feel very bad for the bars of Fells Point, but its a lot easier to recover a business than a life.


----------

